# Dietitian apology



## coffeesnob (Apr 13, 2017)

I have trying for weeks to comply with a 1200 cal 90 carbs diet. but have not been able to make it work  so finally contacted my dietitian. Only to get an apology  because i should be on 1500 and 190 carbs. It,s no wonder i have been so low emotionally and not able to concentrate on anything.  

back to making meal plan's perhaps i will succeed now


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2017)

Like I said you weren't eating enough


----------

